# anybody add glycerin to their CP soap?



## Nite Hawk (Sep 19, 2017)

I realize that when lye and fat mix it creates glycerin, however I have heard rumors that some soap makers add a touch of glycerin to their soaps to enhance the conditioning. Is this true and does it work?
Also, I looked on soap calc, and there was no option for glycerin, so if someone out there adds glycerin to their CP soap, is there a soap calculator out there that has the option of glycerin on their list of ingredients so as  to properly calculate everything out?
Thanks

Also, would that make a soap extremely soft to add glycerin?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 19, 2017)

Good question! I've been wondering the same things. Thanks for asking.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 19, 2017)

It wouldn't need to be calculated in, as they are lye calculators first and foremost. The glycerine would be like adding salt in, or clay - nothing to calculate in that manner. 

I personally don't do it. I don't need to as my soap is fine with no added glycerine.


----------



## gloopygloop (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't see any need to add further glycerine to CP soap as it makes enough of its own to do the job adequately, you do run the risk of making your soap very soft and sticky by adding more glycerine, also remember glycerine is a humectant and so does attract water, you would not want your soap to sweat. You mix colours such as micas or natural colourant with a little glycerine to help incorporate into the batter I guess but i would leave it at that and use your superset to do the moisturising.


----------



## Susie (Sep 19, 2017)

No added glycerin for me.  None needed.


----------



## Traumabrew (Sep 19, 2017)

The only time I add glycerine is to my liquid soap and that is once it is diluted. I use 1-2% glycerine along with 1-2% turkey red to SF my liquid soaps. But in regular CP soap, no need to. You can increase your SF when calculating the recipe


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 19, 2017)

I mix my colors in glycerin. It's not much - a 10 lb batch gets about 2-3 tbsp. of glycerin, if I use 2 colors. I haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 19, 2017)

Handcrafted CP or HP soap already has about 7% to 10% glycerin that is created by the saponification reaction. I suppose you can add extra if you like, but I wouldn't go overboard with the idea since there's already a fair bit in soap already. I haven't tried it, but I do think there is a risk of making the soap soft and sticky. More: https://classicbells.com/soap/glycerin.html


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 19, 2017)

Some people mix their colorants with glycerin and add it in that way. 
I personally don't like adding it to my soaps even when mixing colorants because I would then need to add it to my ingredients list, but with the glycerin that is a by-product of the soaping process, I don't need to add it as an ingredient.


----------



## Nite Hawk (Sep 19, 2017)

thanks for the replies..
so to mix your colors in, how much color and how much glycerin would you use to mix with say a one pound batch of soap?
Thanks.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 20, 2017)

What are you using for colorant? I use mica mixed in a small amount of oil - just enough to get the mica fluid.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 20, 2017)

I use glycerin to mix my colorants (it mixes well with either water-soluble or oil-soluble colorants). I use just enough glycerin to the colorant in order to make a smooth/non-lumpy slurry before adding it to my batter.


IrishLass


----------



## iwannasoap (Dec 9, 2017)

What does "Total paste weight" mean?


----------



## jewels621 (Dec 9, 2017)

Not exactly sure why this question is posted here, but "total paste weight" refers to making liquid soap. The paste weight is undiluted soap paste.


----------



## Solenzo (Dec 21, 2017)

No need for glycerin in CP


----------

